# Happy new year!



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2019)

Some parts of the world are already there. Yet I'm still at work, I'll be going home in a couple of minutes. I'll be celebrating at home, I have some beer, Bacardi, nuts, chips and whatnot and I'm planning on getting seriously drunk.

Anyway, best wishes for the new year!


----------



## Lamia (Dec 31, 2019)

The wind is blowing westward; the pacific region is gradually entering the 2020.

Did you hear/read that people should write the year in full on any document to minimise pamperig with the numbers - 2 0 2 0? If you wrote 20, it could easily be changed to 20{19, 18,....} to invalidate your docs.


Happy New Year!


----------



## fernandel (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy and peaceful 2020!


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 31, 2019)

I would rather wish everyone an intrusion free 2020! I don't understand how IT minded people can wish someone a happy new year in a world full of corrupt and spying hardware and software.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 31, 2019)

SirDice When the kids are in bed I might have some of that bubbly. So You need to take over my duty on the beer, scotch and food duty.

And a good 2020 to all of you!

Edit: out of curiosity: does anyone know the rules for the ISS? Or do they party 16 times?


----------



## chrbr (Dec 31, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Edit: out of curiosity: does anyone know the rules for the ISS? Or do they party 16 times?


Sure, 16x, but fireworks are not allowed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 31, 2019)

It can't get any worse.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 31, 2019)

chrbr said:


> Sure, 16x, but fireworks are not allowed.


Bummer...


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 31, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It can't get any worse.



Haha, sure it can.  Wow 2020 already.  2019 was a sucky year for me, hopefully 2020 will be better.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new year all - I have a few hours here until the big moment


----------



## Minbari (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 1, 2020)

What an exciting time to be alive and bear witness to. I see good things on the horizon for me in 2020. The rest of the World, not so much... Happy New Year!



drhowarddrfine said:


> It can't get any worse.



Are you going to issue yourself a medical marijuana card tomorrow, drhowarddrfine? You sound depressed and that probably will qualify as a reason for you. It becomes legal here tomorrow, or you could drive across the river where recreational marijuana is legal.

I might take a drive over with my homegirl to have lunch on occasion, or go for a drive, but neither of us are getting a card.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year!

Joke heard from coworker: I could tell you what will happen in the future, but I don't have 20 20 vision.


----------



## eax.qbyte (Jan 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I have some beer, Bacardi, nuts, chips and whatnot and I'm planning on getting seriously drunk.


Happy new year. 
I have
emulators/fceux Playing Nuts&Milk and Chips&Dale.
emulators/wine Planning to play some seriously crazy games.


----------



## Birdy (Jan 1, 2020)

A new start on old habits.
Happy New Year wishes to all.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 1, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> It becomes legal here tomorrow, or you could drive across the river where recreational marijuana is legal.


It's as if they are legalizing another form of getting high and I find that very strange and it unsettles me.


ralphbsz said:


> Joke heard from coworker:


That's a good one I wish I heard a month ago. It reminds me of recipes for Thanksgiving some magazines put out on Thanksgiving day. Why didn't you tell me that a month ago?!


----------



## bjs (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year to all...


----------



## Birdy (Jan 1, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It can't get any worse.


Oops?


----------



## Crivens (Jan 1, 2020)

Birdy said:


> Oops?


You know what Henry Ford said about that, yes?


----------



## Leveret (Jan 1, 2020)

Wishing everyone a happy New Year in 2020.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year, best wishes, XOXO! :-**



SirDice said:


> I'll be celebrating at home, I have some beer, Bacardi, nuts, chips and whatnot and I'm planning on getting seriously drunk.


I'm also at home now  I have weed, champagne, pure MDMA crystals and nice teenager girls (almost everything is legal)). I won't be drunk too 
Cheers!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It's as if they are legalizing another form of getting high and I find that very strange and it unsettles me.



I'm under the impression that only medical marijuana prescribed for pain relief has a high to it. I think the rest is comparable to the CBD products they sell in convenience stores but never tried CDB, either.

Now legalized recreational marijuana is a different story and a Weed Walmart not the business model I have supported. My homegirl vacationed in Colorado last summer and raved about the time they had smoking legal weed in public and liked the candy best.

So now that the ball was in motion, logic must have dictated legalizing  Psilocybin. Everyone knows the higher you are the better you drive and the hallucinations, patterns and colors mushroom bring merely eyecandy to enhance the driving experience. I don't see the logic in it, or evidence of critical thought in the decision, but their moral compass spinning like a manic merry-go-round compared to the ocasional erraticism in mine of solace to me.

I believe alcohol presents more of a problem than evil weed is capable of producing. It will be 24 years in April since I quit drinking, and while it presented a new demon in place of it to overcome, I prevailed and my life much better for it. I started smoking weed almost 50 years ago at the age of 13 and it changed my whole style of life to become a way of life. I can't say for the better, but feel no worse off for it. I'm happy with my life and at peace with myself.

Your mileage is likely to vary greatly from mine. Not everyone who lives that lifestyle is able to overcome the challenges and obstacle that come with it or lives to tell about it. A lifestyle using legal MJ will still have an impact on young peoples lives and bring some of the same risks with it.


----------



## Hakaba (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy new year.
My personnal techno wishes for 2020 :

Install FreeBSD in my recent laptop (WIP, only few bugs with X11/Intel/NVidia as a lot of people here and in linux world...)
Use bhyve (to test virtualization and maybe propose it in future mission - I have to use AWS / Docker / OS X in my current job)
Use poudriere to personnalize my laptop(s) and my server ( I only use pkg on it )
Use a Tiling WM
Reinstall my Macbook pro 2009 with a working FreeBSD (OS X reinstalled freshly to test a "Bootcamp" installation)
Understood the goal of projects like Wayland (why not X12 ?), systemd (what is the problem with current init system ?)...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 2, 2020)

Birdy said:


> Oops?


Let's not get into politics by posting nut job web sites.


Trihexagonal said:


> A lifestyle using legal MJ will still have an impact on young peoples lives and bring some of the same risks with it.


Thus the problem I have with such things. Altering the normal self. But I won't go into all that here. It doesn't belong.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 7, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> What an exciting time to be alive and bear witness to. I see good things on the horizon for me in 2020. The rest of the World, not so much...



100% accuracy on both counts and came to pass within one weeks time.

The Dept of Justice is representing me in a legal matter I can't lose. Rockets falling on US bases in Iraq reported on the news now.

It's not always good to be right, but I only predict the future. The bad part is on them.


----------



## eax.qbyte (Jan 11, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> Rockets falling on US bases in Iraq reported on the news now.





That's in response to a terror by president Trump. He recked all decipline of U.S.A being on side of defending human rights by killing most popular irainian general in both Iran and Iraq called Sulaimani(his name is derived from prophet Solomon).
His coffin was carried to multiple religious cities,  More than 20 milion people were accomponying his coffin in burial rital in those cities.
Of course Sulaimani was an enemy to some of most famous U.S. governers but was never reported for directly attacking any american soldier, He had instead a great share in plans of eliminating I.S.I.S from Iraq.
The I.S.I.S who had executed a lot of people in U.S.A ally countries.
I believe technologies being invented by american or even world wide workers, enineers or scientists is being under advantage of some real dirty monsters.
All I feel right now, is that they ruined christmass. I think they did it on cristmass to futile the sadness injected into hearts of people with the happiness created by people, So I feel it as a way to tax them and grow more and more every day.
￼

￼


----------



## Crivens (Jan 11, 2020)

Can we leave politics out of this thread? Please?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 11, 2020)

eax.qbyte said:


> That's in response to a...  blah blah blah


If you really think, that you really know some real reasons of something, that they show to you on TV and other mass media sources, then you're very naive person.
What I can say for sure, never participate in any war. Because every war — is a destruction of naive, stupid, ignorant people, which want to kill other people, and while such people are exist, wars will exist.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 11, 2020)

War does not show who is right. War only shows who is left. And the first victim is the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 20, 2020)

eax.qbyte, I was heading out the door when that came over the news and couldn't resist announcing my predictions had come to pass.

I have a doctor from Iraq and feel extremely lucky to have found her. It wasn't a topic of discussion for either of us when I saw her Friday.

My opinion of world events are focused on an ongoing personal war of my own, the legal lambada, politics and subterfuge involved with it. Crushing the fascists to bring about my own victory, and to fruition a vision of a specific number in my mind when it happened my path to peace.


----------

